
I turned on every notification for a month - jorymackay
https://blog.rescuetime.com/notification-madness-focus-experiment/
======
RandomBacon
It looks like the author wrote this to sell software. I tried scrolling down
on my phone and got a full-page pop-up trying to sell me software. Not cool.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Even the point they’re trying to make isn’t well backed-up:

> Many would double up their notifications sending both a native one and an
> email. For example, if someone messaged me on LinkedIn, that would trigger a
> notification in the app, plus an email to let me know.

Obviously, you turned on _all_ notifications! Maybe some people like an email
notification, and some like an app-based one. What’s the alternative: deny
some people their preference? Surely this only matters if one of the
notification methods can’t be disabled?

~~~
deaps
Similarly, my home security system is set up in a fashion that allows either
[app notification], [email notification], or [text notification] - (or any
combination of the three).

I can certainly see valid use cases where a user would prefer one over the
other. Not sure anyone would prefer all three to be turned on, however, which
appears to be similar to what the author opted for.

Personally, I couldn't imagine getting notifications for everything.

I have my emails set up to just display a number on the icon. Some other semi-
important apps similarly. But a text message is important - so that goes off.
Wife could have a flat tire or need a quick answer (arguably a flat tire on
the side of the road justifies a call, but who knows these days).

I guess my main thing is that if my phone goes off in my pocket, I want to
make sure I'm pulling it out for, at least what could be, a justifiable reason
- and not because someone replied to something that I said on Facebook earlier
this morning.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> if my phone goes off in my pocket, I want to make sure I'm pulling it out
> for, at least what could be, a justifiable reason

There's an intermediate stage between "no notification" and "urgent
notification" \-- you can configure notifications from different apps to play
different sounds.

~~~
seba_dos1
Actually, I don't think there is. In my experience, a notification, even if it
tells you explicitly "I'm not as urgent as others" for instance by sound, is
still a distraction. I found that I feel and work better with having only the
most urgent notifications on - even my phone is often left in DnD mode.
Notifications degrade quality of life a lot.

------
lwhi
The irony of receiving a notification 30 seconds into reading was not lost on
me.

~~~
cytzol
Keep going! 60 seconds in, it throws a huge pop-up at you.

------
gtsteve
As this is evidently an advert for Rescue Time and I'm a real sucker for
anything productivity related, has anyone tried it out? Any interesting
results to report?

I didn't like the idea of a service that sent all my visited websites to some
remote server so I never got round to using it. Is that info at least
encrypted so only you can see it?

~~~
tcd
No. It's only encrypted "so only you can see it" if it never touches a remote
server.

Anything that ever touches a server you must assume is done so in plain text
(including passwords).

------
edf13
My 6 year old tries that with every “free” game installed.... it’s a
nightmare!

